# Apple Expo 2001, U'Macgene...



## golf (30 Mai 2001)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quand je vois la gentillesse et l'efficacité avec lesquelles Gwen se décarcasse pour nous aider, personnellement je l'invite à une bonne bouffe à l'occasion de sa venue à Paris pour l'AE 2001...
D'autre part, comme je l'ai déjà évoqué dans un autre sujet, ce serai intéressant de trouver des lieux de retrouvailles à cette occasion...

Vos avis ,
A+

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne]


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Mai 2001)

Pour l'invitation, bon, ben euh c'est sympa quoi !

Quant à se retrouver entre utilisateurs du forum, c'est sûr, il faut

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## roro (30 Mai 2001)

oui, mais tout dépend du jour !
je viens de Lille et comme je le disais, si Steve vient pour la keynote (pour ceux qui n'y ont jamais assisté, je la recommande vivement. Même si y a pas d'annonce excitante, ça reste un show et ça mérite d'être vu), je viens le premier et seulement le premier jour. Je reste la journée.
Sinon, je viens le dernier jour.
J'imagine que les parisiens n'hésitent pas à y aller plusieurs jours ! et les autres, qu'avez vous prévu ?

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 30 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Number One (30 Mai 2001)

Moi ça sera le week-end plutôt

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## krigepouh (30 Mai 2001)

Salut
Se rencontrer pour l'Apple Expo çà c'est une chouette idée, assister à la conférence de Steve çà c'est un must !






------------------
Jedi du Macintosh


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Mai 2001)

A priori, je serai là le mercredi.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## golf (30 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*...J'imagine que les parisiens n'hésitent pas à y aller plusieurs jours ! et les autres, qu'avez vous prévu ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Bonjour à tous,
Perso, je vais à la keynote puis un petit tour de découverte...
Le lendemain ou surlendemain, une 1/2 de visite pro...
Puis une autre visite aux copains, pour le fun avec mes fils...



------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne]


----------



## JackSim (30 Mai 2001)

[message déplacé dans le bon forum. Rien à voir avec Mac OS X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## bengilli (30 Mai 2001)

j'y serais le week-end aussi je pense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec numb ca fait un an qu'on en parle faudra pas rater ca, rendez vous au stand de macg, slug nous fera des clafoutis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut aussi gueter les places pour le Keynote, sur le site d'Apple le mois prochain je pense... Ca va être chaud!


------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## PowerMike (31 Mai 2001)

L'an dernier j'ai pas pu ... mais cette année ...


----------



## benR (31 Mai 2001)

L'an derneir, je n'étais pas allé au keynote, donc je vais essayer de ne pas rater ca cette année...
Pour le reste, en tant que parisien, je pense passer la bas tout les jours (et plus si affinités  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

C'est sur qu'il faut se faire un truc !


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2001)

je vais essayer cette année d'aller au keynote le mercredi puis le samedi et lee dimanche, préparé vaut marqueur noir pour passé en douce au keynote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2001)

Moi je viens uniquement si on se trouve un local pour se faire une rave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comme parlé avec toute l'équipe de la MGZ


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2001)

un loacl ça va etre dur a trouver

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## JackSim (5 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*un loacl ça va etre dur a trouver*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah, yaka utiliser la salle du keynote, avec les spots et la sono de Steve, ça va donner !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Juin 2001)

C'est clair, ca le fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'aura au moins 20 W


----------



## touba (5 Juin 2001)

salut,
je me suis inscrit sur le site d'Apple pour avoir le badge d'entrée...
par contre je retrouve pas les dates de l'expo... c'est en septembre, mais quand exactement ?
ce serait cool, c'est vrai, de tous se rencontrer !

Gwen... j'habite à Grasse moi (06) alors si on se voit à Paris je t'offre un Big Mac !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Juin 2001)

C'est du 26 au 30. OK pour le Big Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## roro (5 Juin 2001)

du 26 au 30 septembre


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2001)

on serra alors trés nombreux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2001)

Moi j'y serais pour la keynote (s'il y en a une ?.? ) Donc au alentour du 26.

Il faudrat p't'être retenir un truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sauf si on fini au McDo

See u

------------------
Lolfr
icq # 31557883
-------------
musée@home
Cube, iBook, iMac, 8600, 6100, SE, ...
OS X, OS 9.1, OS 7, OS 6   ^.^


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Juin 2001)

Depuis que y'a de s keynotes, j'y suis jamais allé..... mes parents ne m'ont jamais laissé y aller.... alors cette année, il va falloir que j'y aille.....


----------



## golf (5 Juin 2001)

Bonsoir à tous,
Comme pas mal d'entre vous ont exprimé leur désir de venir à l'Apple expo, je vous propose de bâtir un petit planning sur une feuille excel, de vous l'envoyer par mail, vous y mettrez vos options de visite,  je centraliserai vos réponses et vous renverrai le planning centalisé pour qu'on puisse y bâtir des points de rencontres horaires et propositions de lieux...
Cela vous irait ?
A+

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................

[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]

[Ce message a été modifié par golf (edited 05 Juin 2001).]


----------



## touba (5 Juin 2001)

oui ce serait très bien en effet...
mais j' ai pas excel moi, ça ira quand même ? avec AppleWorks 6 ?

bon...

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Juin 2001)

Héhé, tu as raison Touba... Moi non plus, je n'ai pas Excel...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2001)

Avant que vous ne vous lanciez dans de grands projets de retrouvailles (enfin plutôt de trouvailles parce que vous ne vous êtes jamais rencontrés : hihi, ça risque d'être amusant) et d'invitations, je tiens à vous préciser que je compte bien m'incruster en suivant mon homme (en l'occurrence Gwenhiver).

Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, je saurai très bien tenir mon rôle de potiche-greluche.
Déjà, je suis gentille (si si je vous assure) : la preuve qui laisse D... enfin Gwenhiver répondre sur les forums à pas d'heure ?
Je peux vous faire des gâteaux pour que vous puissiez arpenter les allées de l'Apple Expo sans défaillir : je sais déjà quelle intense émotion vous allez ressentir à la vue de tous ces gentils petits macs réunis dans la même salle (bon là j'avoue, j'essaie de vous avoir par la gourmandise).
Si la bonne bouffe organisée par Golf a toujours lieu, 'faut pas s'inquiéter pour les frais supplémentaires que pourrait occasionner ma présence : je ne mange pas beaucoup et à la limite je peux m'apporter un sandwich ! (mais alors il faut prévoir une triple ration pour Gwen, parce que lui, il avale !! (pardon Gwen, bisous)).

Enfin point crucial pour que vous m'acceptiez, je suis bien sûr une mac user (comment cela aurait pu être autrement) ; je suis déjà allée à l'Apple Expo (vous voyez, pas complétement inculte la fille) et je suis aussi impatiente que D... zut, Gwenhiver d'y aller.

Alors, toujours partants ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiverette:
*Si la bonne bouffe organisée par Golf a toujours lieu, 'faut pas s'inquiéter pour les frais supplémentaires que pourrait occasionner ma présence : je ne mange pas beaucoup et à la limite je peux m'apporter un sandwich ! (mais alors il faut prévoir une triple ration pour Gwen, parce que lui, il avale !! (pardon Gwen, bisous)).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un instant, je me suis demandé qui avait piqué mon pseudo...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, vous en avez pas des comme ça, hein, vous autres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2001)

mdr mega lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben toi tu partages le mac et moi je partage la techno hein chaque copine/femme son truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*The most important thing in life, is to be free,... Do you feel free ?* - _Peace & Love_


----------



## JackSim (5 Juin 2001)

Héhé, bienvenue sur les forums, Gwenhiverette, et merci de nous prêter si souvent ton Da... euh... Gwenhiver.

Je me réjouis de tes gâteaux. J'espère qu'ils seront... aux pommes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Juin 2001)

Ouais, des gateaux aux pommes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une nouvelle présence féminine sur ce forum, ca fait du bien.......

Euh moi j'ai pas AppleWorks


----------



## benR (5 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
une nouvelle présence féminine sur ce forum, ca fait du bien.......
/B]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est courageux, quand même, de venir a Apple Expo, avec tous ces Mac user (d'ailleurs, le féminin de mac user n'existe pas encore, quand j'y pense...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

En tout cas, Gwen, chapeau... j'espère moi aussi trouver la perle rare qui aimera les Mac



*


----------



## touba (5 Juin 2001)

oui mais est ce que t'as excel ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2001)

Si c'est à moi que tu parles Touba : non je n'ai pas Excel.
Et désolée je n'ai pas non plus de problèmes avec les encodages texte !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2001)

Trop tard Bengili pour la réunion tupperware : je suis déjà inscrite pour l'Apple Expo (je ne voudrais pas qu'ils m'envoient un badge pour rien). Je suis vraiment déçue, tu aurais dû nous prévenir plus tôt !
Mais bon à l'Apple Expo, c'est promis je serai sage : je tiendrais compagnie à Steve pendant que vous discuterez entre adeptes de MacG !!

Gwenhiver et Gwenhiverette écrivent à peu de temps d'intervalle : est-ce pour brouiller les pistes ? Gwenhiverette existe-t-elle vraiment ou n'est-ce qu'un fantasme issue de la libido frustrée d'un mâle en détresse ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Juin 2001)

moi en tout cas, ma copine elle ne veindra pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant, j'espère toujours pouvoir venir la semaine entière, parce que c'est pas encore gagné


----------



## golf (5 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [Florent]:
*Ce qui prouve que Gwen et Gewn(e) sont un couple de de glandeurs pour avoir le temps de tout voir sur les forums comme ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Hé rigolo, quand D..., Gwen t'aura sorti de la merde une fois, tu ne regretteras pas qu'il soit partout à la fois...






------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]


----------



## golf (5 Juin 2001)

Hello tous,
J'ai commencé à envoyer ce planning sous excel95 (et pas word comme je l'ai écris par inattention).
Vous pourrez l'ouvrir avec Appleworks...
En retour, je les concaténerai et renverrai ce nouveau fichier...
Cordialement 

roro, je n'ai pas d'adresse pour toi ?!¿

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]


----------



## jfr (6 Juin 2001)

Ben moi désolé, mais j'y crois pas à Gwenhiverette... des phrases du genre:
*Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, je saurai très bien tenir mon rôle de potiche-greluche. *
ou
*'faut pas s'inquiéter pour les frais supplémentaires que pourrait occasionner ma présence : je ne mange pas beaucoup et à la limite je peux m'apporter un sandwich *
me semblent plus que louches...
Mais je peux me tromper   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
un mac, sinon rien

[Ce message a été modifié par jfr (edited 05 Juin 2001).]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Juin 2001)

Comme tu peux très bien avoir raison aussi


----------



## JackSim (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
*J'ai commencé à envoyer ce planning sous excel95 (et pas word comme je l'ai écris par inattention).
Vous pourrez l'ouvrir avec Appleworks...
En retour, je les concaténerai et renverrai ce nouveau fichier...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Plutôt que de s'envoyer des fichiers à tort et à travers, de se débattre avec les formats et les différentes mises à jour des données, je crois que le plus simple pour ce genre de trucs c'est de faire une page HTML à quelque part, que tout le monde pourra consulter librement et que quelqu'un s'occupera de mettre à jour. L'idéal serait d'avoir un petit formulaire d'ajout dont le contenu serait expédié directement au responsable.

Golf, serais-tu partant pour t'en occuper ?

Au besoin, je peux me charger de l'HTML.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## JackSim (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Ben moi désolé, mais j'y crois pas à Gwenhiverette...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi si, et pour une raison toute simple : elle connait l'initiale du prénom de Gwen, que personne ici ou presque ne connait.

Moi je le connais parce qu'en m'envoyant un mail l'autre jour il s'est "trahi" en signant "Da...".








------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## krigepouh (6 Juin 2001)

salut !
Alors pour moi no problèmo, mais femme sera à l'étranger sur un salon professionnel pendant l'AExpo L'an dernier ce salon avait DEJA lieu en même temps que AExpo !!! (j'avais alors accompagné ma femme la petiote). Mais cette année j'ai dit non (en échange je lui prêterai mon PB G3)
Bon j'vais répondre au mail de notre ami Golf

a+


------------------
"Que le Mac soit avec vous"
Jedi du Macintosh


----------



## jfr (6 Juin 2001)

oui mais gwen aussi il connaît son propre prénom quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... rien ne l'empêche de signer sous le pseudo gwenhiverette...
Rhôôô terrible le mystère ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
un mac, sinon rien


----------



## benR (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*
Rhôôô terrible le mystère ...  
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Clair ! ©
Devrons nous attendre septembre pour découvrir l'horrible vérité ?




(euh... peut etre que Gwen il en a marre que les gens montrent qu'ils connaissent son nom, non ?
Pour moi, tu seras toujours Gwen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## touba (6 Juin 2001)

ouais ! et c'est bizarre que Gwenhiverette me parle des encodages textes !!! mmmmh... j'ai des soupçons là...

peut-être même que Gwenhiver n'existe pas et que c'est Gwenhiverette qui est réelle... ah !
et si c'était une fille hein ? ça vous en foutrait un coup derrière la tête !!!

moi j'ai bien une touba.fallette... mais je l'attache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hi hi hi...©

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Juin 2001)

Et en plus les IPs ne peuvent pas élucider ce mystère.....

sinon moi je peux aider pour la page si vous voulez


----------



## golf (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Plutôt que de s'envoyer...
je crois que le plus simple pour ce genre de trucs c'est de faire une page HTML quelque part, que tout le monde pourra consulter librement et que quelqu'un s'occupera de mettre à jour. L'idéal...
Golf, serais-tu partant pour t'en occuper ?
Au besoin, je peux me charger de l'HTML.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Mon cher JackSim, c'est une excellente idée et j'y songeais mais j'attendais qq jours pour en parler...
J'ai déjà qq réponses  et j'aimerai en avoir d'autres...
Cela va me permettre de dégager quelques dates, heures et lieux pivots à proposer...
L'après keynote semble déjà être un 1er point de rencontre...
Il faut aussi dégager une date ou 2 en soirée pour un ou 2 resto...

*1er appel: un de nos collègue a un pb de point de chute sur paris pour venir because fric !... y en aurait il un pour l'accueillir ?!*

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
........................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]

[Ce message a été modifié par golf (edited 05 Juin 2001).]

[Ce message a été modifié par golf (edited 05 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2001)

Ah la la les a priori sur les femmes : et après vous vous étonnez que les filles fuient vos forums. Et en plus Toine qui approuve ; cétait donc vrai tout ce que jai lu sur son dédain du bac de français... Je vais donc tenter de reprendre en main son éducation littéraire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Apprenons lui 2 mots : ironie et topos (au pluriel topoï : ça fera bien sur ta copie).
Quand jai parlé de potiche-greluche, jironisais sur ce topos (ce stéréotype) qui veut quune fille au milieu de représentants du sexe masculin parlant dordinateur nait rien à dire. Remarquez, je ne prétends pas avoir votre niveau de compétence en matière de Macintosh.
Jfr, je ne comprends pas exactement : tu penses quune fille mange beaucoup ou quelle mange des trucs chers notamment quand tu les invites ? De toute façon, dans les 2 cas , je ne e répondrai quune chose au nom de la gent masculine :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à toi Touba, à propos des encodages texte, figure toi que je sais lire (eh oui) et que tu en parles pas mal sur les forums. Et si je navais pas lu tes posts, Gwen me les aurait racontés.

Oups, là vous nallez plus croire que Gwenhiverette existe réellement : une littéraire avec un informaticien, déjà cest louche. En outre, elle ne dit rien quand il va sur les forums (mais bon je rassure les âmes sensibles : il prend soin de moi quand même) et en plus elle accepte quil lui raconte ce qui se passe sur ces dits forums.

Voici donc un argument qui pourra peut-être prouver mon existence : à votre avis, Gwenhiver aurait-il accepté que son nombre de posts retombent à 4 ?

Bon à partir de maintenant ceux qui douteront de mon existence seront privés de gâteau aux pommes lors de lApple Expo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par Gwenhiverette (edited 05 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiverette :
*Apprenons lui 2 mots : ironie et topos (au pluriel topoï : ça fera bien sur ta copie). Quand jai parlé de potiche-greluche, jironisais sur ce topos (ce stéréotype)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Héhé Vous croyez que je peux parler comme ça, moi ?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Quant à toi Touba, à propos des encodages texte, figure toi que je sais lire (eh oui) et que tu en parles pas mal sur les forums. Et si je navais pas lu tes posts, Gwen me les aurait racontés.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En fait, Touba, il en parle souvent, mais il arrive en général quand c'est fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis maitenant, tenez-vous à carreau, parce que sinon, vous n'aurez pas de dessert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## roro (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
moi j'ai bien une touba.fallette... mais je l'attache   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hi hi hi...©

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est ton choix


----------



## benR (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
* Héhé Vous croyez que je peux parler comme ça, moi ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais, non, t'as raison, ca peut pas être toi...








 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
* 

Et puis maitenant, tenez-vous à carreau, parce que sinon, vous n'aurez pas de dessert  
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai rien dit, j'ai rien dit.....


----------



## bengilli (6 Juin 2001)

*Et c'est la que Gwen a fait une énorme erreur!*
Non pas qu'il se soit trahi en postant sous le charmant pseudo de Gwenhiverette, car je crois bien qu'il existe une de ces femmes splendides, pleine de patience et de bon sens, pour empecher Gwenhiver de manger des pizzas devant Macg.
Son erreur est de l'emmener a l'Apple Expo, au lieu de l'inscrire a la réunion tupperware ou de la louer a des gens qui peuvent pas en avoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Car dans cette matinée brumeuse, alors que fraiche et ingénue elle sortira de la bouche de Métro Porte de Versailles, elle appercevra un jeune homme svelte, le teint hallé. Alors elle comprendra que sa vie commence aujourd'hui. Nous irons vivre en Camargue, on parlera de nous en attendant que les étoiles disparaissent dans l'aube naissante... Quelques cheveaux fous viendront nous réveiller de ces folles nuits dont on regrette qu'elles se finissent, même dans la lueur des etoiles...

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## roro (6 Juin 2001)

tu sais que tu causes bien quand tu veux


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (6 Juin 2001)

oualalalalalala, j'ai fait 4 heures de francais aujourd'hui, ca me réussit pas....

Ensuite, vi des mots bien, ca peut le faire sur la copie, mais faudrait vraiment que je comprenne ce que ca veut dire et que je puisse le mettre...
M'enfin bon, on verra...

Ensuite, moi je n'en doute pas de 'existence de la Gwenhiverette....


----------



## JackSim (6 Juin 2001)

Belle tirade, en effet.

Quel incorrigible Don Juan, ce Bengilli !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tous cas, heureusement que ta cops à toi ne lis pas les forums !







------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2001)

Ce qui prouve que Gwen et Gewn(e) sont un couple de de glandeurs pour avoir le temps de tout voir sur les forums comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*The most important thing in life, is to be free,... Do you feel free ?* - _Peace & Love_


----------



## bengilli (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiverette:
*je tiens à vous préciser que je compte bien m'incruster en suivant mon homme*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

QUE DALLE!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On va tous a l'AE pour être peinards, être enfin sans nos cerberes au milieu des becanes, avec les copains et notre gourou au keynote!!!!
C'est pour ca qu'on vous a organisé une petite réunion tupperware, avec des séminaires et tout et tout, pendant la semaine de l'AE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a deja ma copine et celle d'Amok, donc ami(e)s de macusers incrivez vous!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme ca vous pourrez reflechir ensemble a la facon de nous foutre la paix quand on est devant l'ordi a 2h du mat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## roro (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*En tout cas, Gwen, chapeau... j'espère moi aussi trouver la perle rare qui aimera les Mac



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la mienne a un portable PC et pourtant, maintenant, elle utilise principalement mon iMac quand elle a besoin d'un ordi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par contre, elle en a ras le bol que je passe du temps devant mon iMac. Et elle en a RAF de l'AE !! faut dire qu'on a d'autres occasions d'aller à panam


----------



## Gwenhiver (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
*Ce qui prouve que Gwen et Gewn(e) sont un couple de de glandeurs pour avoir le temps de tout voir sur les forums comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et alors vient la question que tout le monde se pose
Et si Gwenhiver était en fait une entité plurielle ? Deux personnes qui signent sous la même signature

Alors ? Vrai ou faux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bengilli, tu me désoles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## touba (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
* En fait, Touba, il en parle souvent, mais il arrive en général quand c'est fini   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comment ça j'arrive quand c'est fini !!! meuuuuh non !!!
je suis toujours au coeur de l'action moi, oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et j'ai plus de probl*mes d'encodage alors arr*tez un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## jfr (7 Juin 2001)

Eh bien tant mieux! Si Gwenhiverette il y a, je dis tant mieux, bienvenue dans ce monde de fous, et tant mieux si ça relève un peu le niveau littéraire de ces salons où l'on cause...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- c'est sûr que bengilli a un beau brin de plume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -

------------------
un mac, sinon rien


----------



## Gwenhiver (7 Juin 2001)

Dis bengilli T'as jamais pensé à envoyer tes manuscrits chez Harlequin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## bengilli (7 Juin 2001)

Je ne connais pas Harlequin Gwen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est une maison d'édition? si c'est ca je croule deja sous les demandes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre y'a une chaussure... une chose sûre! J'aurais bien besoin d'une Gwenhiverette, parce que si elle est comme la Vizirette, elle me fera la lessive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MOuahhahahahhhhahahahahaha 

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2001)

c'est pas une maison d'édition pour les enfants Harlequin ???
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
MOuahhahahahhhhahahahahaha 
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


[Ce message a été modifié par touba.fall (edited 06 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (7 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Je ne connais pas Harlequin Gwen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est une maison d'édition?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Malheureusement, leur site est en construction

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2001)

Harlequin c'est du sous roman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## aurel99 (11 Juin 2001)

se rencontrer a Apple Expo est une excellente idee, a la fin de la premiere journee on se fait un super diner au sein meme de l'Apple Expo avec toute l'equipe Apple France,  Steve Jobs et son equipe de "tueurs"... le tout filme en numerique par des equipes qui mettront, le lendemain, le film de la soiree dispo sur le site Apple.com et l'on verra Steve JOBS bourre de vin rouge en train de d'apprendre des chansons paillardes et de draguer la soeur de Greg... http://homepage.mac.com/darealslug/PhotoAlbum.html 

non je deconne, il ne la touchera pas, je l'ai vu en premier!!






Aurelien de Nancy


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2001)

non c'est moi qui la vue en premier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2001)

Salut a tous !!!
j'suis un nouveau de mac generation 
donc pour en revenir a aurel99 qui propose qu on face un truc avec steve  j'suis pas contre moi 
Ben pour une rencontre de tous les mac users de ce forum j suis pas contre non plus bien sur personne va me repondre car j suis un pauv con qui est un fan d apple 
greg93102@yahoo.fr
120755962 ---- Numero d' icq


----------



## benR (11 Juin 2001)

euh... juste pour recentrer un peu le debat...
Golf, ca donne quoi ?
as-tu eu des réponses à ton intéressante initiative ?


----------



## touba (11 Juin 2001)

ben moi j'ai reçu la "feuille excel" (dans un mail de Golf) des disponibilités des mac'user pour l'expo mais impossible de l'ouvrir avec AW6... ("impossible de convertir le fichier")
il avait pourtant dit que c'était possible.

à part ça, je crois que le souffle est tombé. c'est pas un peu trop tôt pour décider ? l'expo est fin septembre (20-&gt;26).

bon... à suivre...

------------------
_el Mac'istador !!!_

[Ce message a été modifié par touba.fall (edited 10 Juin 2001).]


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2001)

a excel ça n'aime que les produits kro$oft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## benR (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
à part ça, je crois que le souffle est tombé. c'est pas un peu trop tôt pour décider ? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah là là, il ne faut pas décourager les bonnes volontés, touba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si on met en place un epage maintenant, ca peut permettre a certains de mieux s'organiser, peut être...


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2001)

peut etre oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## roro (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*euh... juste pour recentrer un peu le debat...
Golf, ca donne quoi ?

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh... on ne l'a pas trop vu ces derniers jours, il doit être porté disparu


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2001)

il doit s'etre perdue dans courbevoie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Api (11 Juin 2001)

Moi j'en suis, j'y vais tous les ans, et puis je pourrais peut être loger du monde, si j'arrive à trouver un appart d'ici là!
Par contre je bosse alors ce sera plutôt le week end ou en nocturne.
Pour les restos, no problemo.
Tenez moi au courant, please !!!
shekhina@club-internet.fr


----------



## Api (11 Juin 2001)

Eh puis si il y a d'autres nanas, c'est cool, on pourra parler tricot, ou comment transformer son ibook en sac à main version fashion victim pour une soirée casual !!


[Ce message a été modifié par Api (edited 11 Juin 2001).]


----------



## benR (12 Juin 2001)

et la tarte aux pommes de Gwenhiverette


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*il doit s'etre perdue dans courbevoie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Hello tout le monde,
Non, je ne me suis pas (encore) perdu mais j'ai eu une charge de travail énorme et même pas eu le temps de mettre le mac en route pendant plusieurs jours !...
Bon, on va faire le point...
Je vais compiler les retours que j'ai eu et vous tenir au courant...

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]


----------



## benR (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
même pas eu le temps de mettre le mac en route pendant plusieurs jours !...
[/B]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben dis donc, à ce point ?!





je n'impagine pas encore ne pas avoir le temps d'allumer mon Mac (enfin, d'ouvrir mon Ti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais c'est vrai que c'est possible, en fin de compte...

Bon, merci encore, Golf !


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2001)

déborder, révision ?

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*euh... juste pour recentrer un peu le debat...
Golf, ca donne quoi ?
as-tu eu des réponses à ton intéressante initiative ?

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut benR,
J'ai eu 8 réponses, j'espère en avoir d'autres !...
Je vais les centraliser et réexpédier ces feuilles aux gens qui ont répondu...
Il en sera fait la pub ici...
A+

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*et la tarte aux pommes de Gwenhiverette*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'ai jamais dit que je ferai une tarte aux pommes. Au menu : pommés, petits gâteaux individuels aux pommes.
Vous inquiétez pas, j'en apporterai une valise complète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2001)

miam, moi ça sera le punc maison

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Gwenhiver (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*miam, moi ça sera le punc maison*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'est-ce que t'essayes de dire, toi, là ? Fait gaffe, hein

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2001)

oups, faute de frappe, c'est du punch

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## benR (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiverette:
* Je n'ai jamais dit que je ferai une tarte aux pommes. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

désolé pour l'erreur !
Mais j'ai l'impression de toutes façons qu'on ne perd pas au change...





on aura besoin de forces, Gwen


----------



## Gwenhiver (12 Juin 2001)

Certes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## JackSim (12 Juin 2001)

Méacoulpa. Elle vient de moi, cette histoire de tarte.

Cela dit, n'importe quelle douceur (j'allais écrire "gâterie" mais j'ai eu peur de la réaction de Gwen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) fera l'affaire.







------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## JackSim (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*Eh puis si il y a d'autres nanas, c'est cool, on pourra parler tricot, ou comment transformer son ibook en sac à main version fashion victim pour une soirée casual !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sans oublier la soirée Tupperware de Bengilli !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*ben moi j'ai reçu la "feuille excel" (dans un mail de Golf) des disponibilités des mac'user pour l'expo mais impossible de l'ouvrir avec AW6... ("impossible de convertir le fichier")
il avait pourtant dit que c'était possible.

à part ça, je crois que le souffle est tombé. c'est pas un peu trop tôt pour décider ? l'expo est fin septembre (20-&gt;26).

bon... à suivre...

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut à tous...

Mon bon touba, si j'ai écrit qu'AW ouvrirait le fichier XL, c'est parce qu'AW, juqu'à une version récente ouvrait tous type de fichiers...
Je ne pouvais imaginer que les gens de chez Apple saboteraient leur dernière version au profit d'une carbonisation assez sommaire... (et que j'ai eu la prudence de ne pas systématiquement upg ce soft...)
Ceux qui me l'on dit ont reçu une version AW6...
A+


------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*à part ça, je crois que le souffle est tombé. c'est pas un peu trop tôt pour décider ? l'expo est fin septembre (20-&gt;26).
bon... à suivre...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Non ce n'est pas trop tôt, mais il n'y a pas lieu non plus à cavaler....


------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*déborder, révision ?

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"révisions" !... 
à 46 piges.... non, pas vraiment !...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je lance des activités nouvelles pour mon propre compte....

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2001)

il y en a bien qui passe leur bac a 77 ans (sisi)

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (13 Juin 2001)

Nop, je dirai, il y en as un cette année


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2001)

qui ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------

